# COD4 will not start



## tgmgdi (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi all. I used to play COD4 online alot on my laptop when I had vista, but I got very tired of it and switched to XP Pro. I installed COD4 and when I clicked the autorun, it gave me this error msg..

----- Initializing Renderer ----
----- Client Initialization Complete -----
Attempting 44 kHz 16 bit [Windows default] sound
ERROR: Couldn't initialize digital driver: DirectSoundCreate() failed in get_system_speaker_configuration()


Error during initialization:
Miles sound system initialization failed.
Make sure you have your sound card's latest drivers and DirectX installed.




Help! :tongue:


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello,
try to update your sound card drivers
and also try this :
control panel -> sounds and audio devices -> under speaker settings choose advanced 
the speaker setup should be Desktop Stereo Speakers


----------



## tgmgdi (Mar 18, 2009)

Updated sound drivers, clicked run COD4 and this popped up:

directx has encountered an unrecoverable error


:/


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Use my sig to get the latest DirectX.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if that didn't work try this : 

control panel -> Sounds and Audio Devices -> under speaker Settings choose Advanced-> Performance.
set the hardware acceleration to basic. (take it two steps to the left)


----------

